# Rado Original Diver



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This Rado `Original Diver` looks rather nice, mind you it`s listed at Â£795, somewhat more then I can afford at the moment


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I spent a good few minutes weighing that up in Ernest Jones yesterday, I would like it better if it had proper lugs, but it's a nice piece.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I meant to add, I like a few of the new Rado's and isn't it strange how old fashioned their old range of "futuristic" designs look all of a sudden.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Anyone know how big it is ?

The watch that is


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MarkF said:


> I spent a good few minutes weighing that up in Ernest Jones yesterday, I would like it better if it had proper lugs, but it's a nice piece.


I saw it in their catalogue, the local store doesn`t stock them







.



MarkF said:


> I meant to add, I like a few of the new Rado's and isn't it strange how old fashioned their old range of "futuristic" designs look all of a sudden.


I must admit I`ve never been that keen on Rado`s style but I do like this one


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Looks like the same case style as the old Diastar range. These were 35 x 44mm but they may be making a larger version now, I dont know.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Looks like the same case style as the old Diastar range. These were 35 x 44mm but they may be making a larger version now, I dont know.


Probably is Roy, they are also doing a set of Rado `Originals` in various dial colours for no doubt a lot more money then you`re asking for a genuine original


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

JoT said:


> Anyone know how big it is ?
> 
> The watch that is


Found it -- 38.6 wide x 46.2 long, quite small by modern standards


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Which means the cases are the same size as the vintage Diastars as they now have a crown guard.

These cases are Tungsten Carbide as was the old ones.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Interesting. They take the dirt, danger, and dong out of diving







. Who will they appeal to







?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Interesting. They take the dirt, danger, and dong out of diving
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like 'em.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting. They take the dirt, danger, and dong out of diving
> ...


Same here, mind you I think diving`s for penguins


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Roy said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting. They take the dirt, danger, and dong out of diving
> ...


You need some some swarovski crystals on the markers Roy 







.

I don't dislike them myself - they're just not 'scuzzy' enough for me  .

Why does the anchor lean right on the "original" and straight down on the others?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The anchor moves Ian


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Why does the anchor lean right on the "original" and straight down on the others?


The first picture I posted was a quartz one so it does not have the rotating anchor.

The Anchor is set in a jewel on automatic Rado's so it rotates freely.

Like this one :


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

jasonm said:


> The anchor moves Ian


That's just spooky







.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> I don't dislike them myself - they're just not 'scuzzy' enough for me  .


You`re just a `crusty` at heart aren`t you Ian?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > I don't dislike them myself - they're just not 'scuzzy' enough for me  .
> ...


I ain't got no Omega - yet







.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Not my style but cool in a retro 70s way. The case shape isn't a million miles from a Doxa diver, and they are pretty popular.

Nice to see the rotating anchor back. My favourite Rados were the Green/Purple/Golden/Puce Horse/Gazelle/Emperor/Aardvarks from the 60s. I had a lovely mid 60s Green Horse that I sold on....sigh....


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

My favorite was a Rado Captain Cook, and I want another one.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > raketakat said:
> ...


Oooh, get her


----------



## born t (May 8, 2005)

I like them, too. But I remember vaguely that they are quite expensive for what they are....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> My favorite was a Rado Captain Cook, and I want another one.


Never heard of it, did a quick google, very cool


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

See there's one going on fleeb in a couple of hours. zero bids to date. Dial looks a bit anaemic compared with your pic, Mac. (item 170060731434 - not breaking any forum rules,am I? If so please delete).

By the way Mac, re your tale of woe re your cat pissing on your bed, a few weeks ago I called in to see my mum between calls at Chesterfield Royal and her Yorkshire Terrier pissed in my lap whilst I was answering a call from my boss.

Was wearing blue linen duds (great cobalt blue effect) but once I realised that the warm wet sensation was coming in from outside, rather than the other way round (always a risk at my age) a mere half an hour with soda water and paper towels followed by 15 mins with a hair dryer and bingo! Good as new.

Didn't manage to close any sales with the physios that afternoon, can't think why, but my own dogs obviously think I get around a bit and treat me with a new found respect.

Grey


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

grey said:


> See there's one going on fleeb in a couple of hours. zero bids to date. Dial looks a bit anaemic compared with your pic, Mac. (item 170060731434 - not breaking any forum rules,am I? If so please delete).
> 
> By the way Mac, re your tale of woe re your cat pissing on your bed, a few weeks ago I called in to see my mum between calls at Chesterfield Royal and her Yorkshire Terrier pissed in my lap whilst I was answering a call from my boss.
> 
> ...


Oh jeez, fantastic story mate. I nearly got a warm feeling from the inside reading that one.







:lol:

Reminds me of a great party I was at a few years ago when at the end of the evening when we were all chilling prior to bed, the lovely Dog of my hosts (Min, a gorgeous collie mongrel) yacked the cake she'd pinched out of the kitchen all over me. My hosts were mortified but I must admit i wasn't that bothered as she was a lovely dog and I fully understood her situation. Of course I was terbly terbly drunk.

Andy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > My favorite was a Rado Captain Cook, and I want another one.
> ...


I agree, Ive been after a vintage Rado for a while and that really does the trick.

Andy


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That captain cook get's my vote







I really like the case shape, reminds me of my RLT 20









BTW Grey, loved your story


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Andy & Grey, brilliant.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

The new (old) RADO's I quite like. This one catches my eye at the mo:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Rado have made some very handsome watches (and some blingy ones) over the years, I must admit to being a fan.

I might have to put this little beauty on later, it's been a while since I wore it.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

That's quite a cool looking watch you have there Stan.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

grey said:


> See there's one going on fleeb in a couple of hours. zero bids to date. Dial looks a bit anaemic compared with your pic, Mac. (item 170060731434 - not breaking any forum rules,am I? If so please delete).
> 
> By the way Mac, re your tale of woe re your cat pissing on your bed, a few weeks ago I called in to see my mum between calls at Chesterfield Royal and her Yorkshire Terrier pissed in my lap whilst I was answering a call from my boss.
> 
> ...


I bet they did
















BTW I`ve only had one other cat piss on me while I`ve been asleep in bed, strangely he like the present one Jackie was also a black & white cat the only other of that type I`ve had. Janie is white & black so doesn`t count









Anyway it was 30 years ago when I was squatting, it wasn`t really `Busters` fault as I used to keep himi n my room at night with out a litter tray









If anyone`s interested `Buster` was named after a character in a song called `Roller Derby Star` by an American West Coast band called Copperhead featuring John Cipollina


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Bladerunner said:


> That's quite a cool looking watch you have there Stan.


Thanks Alan, I took ages deciding to buy it but I'm proud to own it.

It runs very well too, but it did come from RLT.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Stan said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> > That's quite a cool looking watch you have there Stan.
> ...


Understandable Stan, that is a fine watch.









Sounds like the RLT experience.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> > That's quite a cool looking watch you have there Stan.
> ...


You know Stan, I was thinking just today that it`s been some time since we`ve seen that other watch


----------

